# smoker tractors



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

Driven by Bobby Sarver 
Class Smoker Tractors 
Year Make Model John Deere 4955 Smoker Tractors 
Body Type Metal 
Engine(s) John Deere 
Engine CI 618+ 
Engine Class 6cyl 
Drive Train Modified Stock 
Main Tire Size 24.5X32 
Horsepower 1500+ 
Fuel Diesel 
Special Features 
Year Built/Rebuilt 1991 
Transmission 
GearBox/Transfer Case 
Other Metal


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

Driven by Rod Ewing 
Class Smoker Tractors 
Year Make Model John Deere 4440 Smoker Tractors 
Body Type Metal 
Engine(s) JD 
Engine CI 599 
Engine Class 6cyl 
Drive Train 
Main Tire Size 24.5X32 
Horsepower 1500+ 
Fuel Diesel 
Special Features Can convert superfarm/prostock with modification 
Year Built/Rebuilt 1990 
Transmission 
GearBox/Transfer Case 
Other Metal


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*boiling point*

Driven by Bryan Bowles 
Class Smoker Tractors 
Year Make Model IHC 1066 Smoker Tractors 
Body Type Stock 
Engine(s) IHC 
Engine CI 570 
Engine Class 1 Turbo 
Drive Train 
Main Tire Size 
Horsepower 1000-1500 
Fuel Diesel 
Special Features 
Year Built/Rebuilt 
Transmission Roberts 
GearBox/Transfer Case 
Other Stock


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK, I will bite. Whats a smoker tractor?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*duck eater*

Driven by Mickey Shorter 
Class Smoker Tractors 
Year Make Model John Deere Smoker Tractors 
Body Type Metal 
Engine(s) John Deere 
Engine CI 680 
Engine Class 6cly Diesel - 1turbo 
Drive Train Strengthed John Deere 
Main Tire Size 24.5X32 
Horsepower 1500+ 
Fuel Diesel 
Special Features 
Year Built/Rebuilt 1999 
Transmission 
GearBox/Transfer Case 
Other Metal


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OK, I will bite. Whats a smoker tractor? *


They are the ones you see at the pulls that puff out lot of black smoke. 
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*it's*

it's A class of pulling tractor there are modified 4WD, Super modified 2WD, Smoker Tractors and moditied Tractors l will post different pics of each class


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

Driven by Jerry and LaVon Swearengin 
Class Modified 4wd 
Year Make Model Ford Ranger Modified 4wd 
Body Type Fiberglass 
Engine(s) AR Ford 
Engine CI 744 
Engine Class 
Drive Train Rockwell 106 
Main Tire Size 34x15x18 
Horsepower 1200 
Fuel Alcohol 
Special Features Stock pickup frame - wishbone A frame front end 
Year Built/Rebuilt 1996 
Transmission 
GearBox/Transfer Case SCS 
Other Fiberglass


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *They are the ones you see at the pulls that puff out lot of black smoke.
> Jody *



Ahhh Ok The "keep dumping the fuel in till it does a full pull, or turns in to scrap" class?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

Driven by Timmy Michalsky 
Class Modified 2wd 
Year Make Model Chevy Pickup Modified 2wd 
Body Type Metal 
Engine(s) Merlin - Pointiac Heads 
Engine CI 572 
Engine Class 
Drive Train Rockwell 
Main Tire Size Cepek 18.5 x 16.5 
Horsepower 1800 
Fuel Alcohol 
Special Features Rectangular Tube Frame 
Year Built/Rebuilt 1985 
Transmission Miller 
GearBox/Transfer Case 
Other Metal


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

Driven by Frank Bartholome 
Class Modified Tractors 
Year Make Model Modified Tractors Modified Tractors 
Body Type Eagle clutch 
Engine(s) Rolly Royce Griffon 
Engine CI 2240 
Engine Class Aircraft 
Drive Train DAF rear with billet alu planetaries (ZF gears) 
Main Tire Size 30.5 x 32 - Firestone (cut by Steen Dam) 
Horsepower 3500 
Fuel Alcohol 
Special Features Only Griffon Fuel System with twin metering valves 
Year Built/Rebuilt 2001 
Transmission Ortkrass 2 speed + reverse (80 lbs) 
GearBox/Transfer Case 
Other Eagle clutch


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

L:siren: :siren: k at that fraim bend


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> Ahhh Ok The "keep dumping the fuel in till it does a full pull, or turns in to scrap" class?


Ingersoll444, you pretty well have the jist of it. I don't see how those engines hold together at those rpms. Some of those Deere engines are turning upwards of 4,000 - 4,500 rpm. I hear some folks talk about more than that. Heck my Cummins limits fuel at 3250 rpm and/or 20 psi boost pressure. This guys are pushing upwards of 100 psi.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

$$BIG DOLLARS$$ 

when they break!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *$$BIG DOLLARS$$
> 
> when they break! *


Anything to do with racing is big dollars.
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *L:siren: :siren: k at that fraim bend *


them modified tractors (if you can still class them as tractors) still seem to draw a crowd, but I like this type pulling better. And it a smoker to lol.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *them modified tractors (if you can still class them as tractors) still seem to draw a crowd, but I like this type pulling better. And it a smoker to lol. *


Caseman, thats not the puller smoking. They just happand to take take a picture down wind of me mowing with my old N.


----------

